# Shark Stew



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

2 c Celery; cut into 1" pieces
2 md Onion; chopped
3 tb ;Water
58 oz Tomato, stewed, with Mexican seasoning
1/2 c Cilantro, fresh; chopped
2 lb Shark; or other firm white fish, boned, skinned & cut into pieces about 1 1/2" by 3"
Hot cooked rice
Homemade or prepared salsa
Cilantro leaves
Plain yogurt or sour cream
Lime wedges
Salt and pepper


In a 5-6 qt pan, combine celery, onions and water. Stir often over medium-high heat until water evaporates and vegetables start to stick and brown slightly, about 10 min. Stir in tomatoes and their liquid into pan along with chopped cilantro. Bring to full boil on high heat. Push fish down into vegetables; cover and simmer on low heat until fish is opaque but still moist-looking in the center of the thickest piece (about 20 minutes). Ladle stew into wide bowls and add cooked rice, salsa, cilantro leaves, yogurt, juice from lime wedges and salt and pepper, to taste.


----------

